# Haunted House Flicker Strobe DIY



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*:jol:BradsBooBarn shows you how to make Haunted house flicker and strobe. We will use a strobe bulb florecent starter a winker plug and a blinker disk button and see what works beat.*
*



*
*This is Brads Boo Barn's video not mine. Lots of helpfull info.*


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder in a combo of the winker and flasher wood work good?


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

I use FS2's all the time, they work great for me. If I'm not mistaken they only work well with lower wattage bulbs. The higher the bulb wattage the less flicker effect you get.


----------



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

I am going to have to play with these soon! Any price notes on the winker and flasher?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

the guy states you can get the flasher button at hardware stores... in this country? what store can i walk into and buy this stuff?


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*I did see these at Amazon.*


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

I picked up both at my local Ace hardware in PA two weeks ago - had to really search out the flasher button - ~$2.00 for starter, ~$4.00 for flasher iirc


----------



## provprops (Jun 18, 2014)

The florescent starter is a great effect, but only up to 75 watts. Any more than that, the light won't flicker. I still want to test a few things (like 2 starters in the line) to see if you can get a higher wattage pull that way. I love the effect, but I would like it to be a brighter flicker.


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

The winkers are a little more hard to find these days. I didn't have any luck at my Local Ace Hardware nor the Home Depot. They even looked up their online store with no luck. You can find some ever now and then on ebay or amazon. I feel like the fluorescent starters are the most affordable and give a great effect.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

CoolDJTV said:


> I wonder in a combo of the winker and flasher wood work good?


*I was curious of that exact same thing. 
I tried the FS2 with a 6ow bulb and it either came on of not at all. To avoid the exposed wiring, I had planned on putting it in a junction box with a solid facing. Since it didn't work, I just wasted my money.

Also, has anyone tried this with the new CFL bulbs now that the incandescent bulbs will no longer be made?*


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

good one I remmenber when I was 8 my dad show thet to me


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

Fright Boy said:


> *
> Also, has anyone tried this with the new CFL bulbs now that the incandescent bulbs will no longer be made?*


The fluorescent starter will not work for CFL bulbs, just incandescent and possibly LED bulbs


----------

